# Dct Tank Review



## ET (4/12/13)

ok step 1 done, watched the youtube clip  now let's begin the dct tank journey

not going to list all the parts as the clip does it wonderfully. the atomizer that slides in the middle of the tank is pretty much similar to one of those v2 cigalike cartridges. both have 510 connectors at one end, filled from the other end and a coil with cottony stuff in the middle to do its business. the dct tank is just stuck into the middle of an altered clearo tank. so it's a hybrid device.

the initial priming of the cartridge/atomiser does take a while, but i'm doing my best to be carefull and not get any ejuice in places where it should not be going. a blunt tipped needle and syringe works best for this.

ok all done, tank filled and put aside for a bit like the clip said
done waiting, started vaping. coil was a bit flooded i think in the beginning, but i persevered and eventually got a semblance of a vape. i don't know if it is the coil unit or my thick ejuice mix but at no point did i even remotely get as nice a vape as i get on the protank. ok there was slightly more flavour but that is probably just the protanks fault. i'll give it a go again with another coil at some point in the future but the hassles involved is not worth keeping it filled with another juice variant. nice little toy looks wise but i guess the clones of these dct tanks are not so good, or else this one is just a dud maybe

overall i give it a 4 out of 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/13)

Why, thank you very much for an honest review, much appreciated. Principle looks like more or less the same as the system in that buggerbox (don't know if I have the name right) that iPWN fancies.


----------



## Silver (5/12/13)

Thanks for the review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

well i'm not quite giving up on it yet. will try it again in a bit once i've done some more research to see if i maybe messed up somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

denizenx said:


> well i'm not quite giving up on it yet. will try it again in a bit once i've done some more research to see if i maybe messed up somewhere


We shall be waiting, but anything that much trouble....


----------



## RIEFY (5/12/13)

I couldnt get it right bro I actualy give it a 2 out of 10 lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (5/12/13)

Ja, I agree... it is sort of what you can call "out dated" technology. Lots of fiddling and messy. I must add that not all cartomizers are created equal and if you can find a nice Smok 510 carto either pre-punched or punch the hole in it yourself, these DCT tanks are not half bad! There are just way better and easier tanks/clearomizers out now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

